# Still not sure



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 5, 2014)

So Goldie had two seasons this summer, she had unfortunately slipped a foal i reckon (covered on the first season, didn't come on for three cycles and covered on the last one again)

So i have been letting her be this time, not dragging her to vets and stressing her out with contraptions on her butt to get pee etc. So i'm not sure if she is pregnant or not, but have been taking pictures just in case lol

The unclipped pics fom about a month ago, clipped is last week. If she IS she will have just hit the 4month mark. I know it is pretty much impossible to tell, but its good to add pics to have a timeline for the future


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY good to have beginning pictures. and we're crossing our fingers that she'll be producing a perfect little one for you!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2014)

Love the blanket clip photo! Nice to see others do that, too. She looks good.

It drove me crazy taking pics at the 4 month mark. I have two mares this year that were "accidentally" exposed to a stallion on two different dates. Both mares "look" pregnant - however - they both look much further along than either could be - so they are just "round". Both are experienced broodmares and get HUGE when pregnant. I will be doing a stallion report simply so that we will be able to register the foals IF they come along, but... not holding my breath. Didn't breed for any foals on purpose and will be holding off one more year I think (no foals in 2014, 2015 or 2016). Then will go from there.

Who is Goldie bred to? Or is that at the beginning of your thread? It's been a while since I've read it, will go back thru threads this weekend when I have time while at laundry mat doing laundry.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 20, 2014)

its to [SIZE=small]Goldenoak Moonlit Reflection[/SIZE]

here is todays photos (i know only 15 days ago but im just adding as i do them haha) pity shes not standing square. oh well.


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2014)

We're just perfectly happy to be seeing as many photos of her as you'd like to post. We're all very excited to be watching her!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with Diane - love to see lots of pictures, especially right from near the beginning of a pregnancy!


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 23, 2014)

I love her dorsal . And pics are welcomed with open arms. We also like to see lotsssss of them


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 28, 2014)

Today


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 28, 2014)

Even if she is not pregnant, she at least lost a bit of weight haha


----------



##  (Dec 28, 2014)

Such a pretty little lady.

Sorry I've not been here for a few days. Came down with the flu on Christmas Eve morning at work, and have spent the last several days in bed. I was so sick "my teeth hurt" ! LOL

Better now, and sure missed everyone. Hope everyone had a blessed Christmas and is preparing for a great coming NEW YEAR with lots of little ones for us to watch and enjoy!!

~~Diane


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 28, 2014)

Aw Diane i feel for you! I had that bug about 5 days before xmas. I had to do 2 12hour night shifts and a 13hr day shift with it - so took a helllllllllllll of a lot of cold remedies. So when i stopped work/tablets it hit me like the iceburg hit the titanic. I didn't move until Xmas day!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 2, 2015)

Todays pics. Looking slimmer


----------



##  (Jan 4, 2015)

We certainly don't mind watching her!! But as it's so early, we'll just enjoy seeing a beautiful mare!! (.....and cross our fingers!!!)


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2015)

As Diane says, of course we will watch her with you - and enjoy it too! I will even bet that she is pregnant, but also agree with you in that it would be a waste of money thinking about testing her at this time of year - March will be time enough to give you an answer and also time to get her re-bred if she's not. What colour is the stallion she's bred to - I see he is one of the Golden Oaks horses, they breed some nice animals.





Sorry you were ill over the Christmas Diane - hope you are feeling a lot better now?


----------



##  (Jan 5, 2015)

This seems to be taking a long time to get over. Still coughing, still running fever some days, and just still feel kind of "yucky". But certainly better than a couple of weeks ago. Just can't quite seem to "break" it. Oh well, it will pass eventually.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 5, 2015)

Everyone's had a really bad flu this year including me. My chests just about right now





Stallion is moonlit reflection (aka Charlie) he's a lovely stallion I'm a bit obsessed with him he's such a dude.

I'm enjoying seeing the weight come off her too so even if she's preggo or not it's interesting for me to see the changes in photo form. Hard to notice when you're seeing her every day.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2015)

Just bought a weefoal120 so fingers crossed


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep hearing mixed reviews about them still so i may have just wasted money.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

I have heard much better things about the 120 compared to the 38.

Cant wait to hear the results



Fingers crossed for you


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you here, too. I've heard nothing but good things about the wee foal 120, so can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 12, 2015)

I am waiting on results too! Keeping fingers and toes crossed she is bred for you!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 12, 2015)

Should be here tomorrow. Getting awfully nervous


----------



## weerunner (Jan 13, 2015)

Make sure your mare would be over 120 days from last breeding though, even 125 days would be better. The closer you are to 120 the greater the chance of error. I've had great success with these tests.

Opps, I see now that she was 120 days back in December. Then you should get a very clear yes or no. Good luck. Hope you get the answer you are wishing for.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2015)

Cant wait to hear the results - and stay safe in the weather coming over us tonight!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 14, 2015)

Wind is howling!

Still not here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 15, 2015)

STILL not here. That's four days now.


----------



##  (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## lkblazin (Jan 16, 2015)

Blowing bubbles


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2015)

Ack...The suspence is killing me!



LOL!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 16, 2015)

My good lord STILL not here. Thats day five!

The universe is telling me that ive wasted my money cause shes empty


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 16, 2015)

It finally came!!!! Now officially on pee watch.

But the gut feeling is she is empty so I'm trying not to be to disappointed.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 16, 2015)

Had the collection bottle on for four hours, no pee. Going to bed now so had to take it off. Hopefully she will pee when i let her out tomorrow! Noticed how bloody grumpy she is though. Had her in the large stable today so that she would not get the bottle caught on the mini divider and she was so happy. Put her back in her other stall there now and she immediately had ears back at gelding and was kicking the heck out of the door lol shes such a loner. When i get a new horse it will go in the stall and this grumpy woman will go in the large box.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

Arrrrrgh! Still waiting on pee. Every time i check she has peed but missed the bottle. So i adjust it and wait again. This time i was in and she peed but stopped when i ran in, so i didn't get any of it but got to see the bottle was too high. So have again adjusted. This better not all be a waste of my time



(but my luck means it will be )


----------



## weerunner (Jan 17, 2015)

You can collect it from the shavings, if I see them do it I go in right away and gather the shavings and squeeze the pee out of them. You don't need much just a tiny bit.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 17, 2015)

Or even better is a tampon. I use duct tape , going around the belly in front of the back legs and then from the side around her bum and tape to the other side. Then tie the tampon in the center under her tail. You will have a lovely, clean sample in a few hours.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

Im going to try the sanitry towel route tomorrow morning, if i dont get anything im going to give up and just go to the vet. She has a little cough thats came on and i would like it checked out anyway. Started the same day i ordered the 120s which is a shame, cause i was torn between vet and 120!

Took some pics today, just because i was in the stable bored for so long. I don't see much difference in what would be nearly two months, apart from weight loss which is always a good thing!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 17, 2015)

Ahhh the struggles of pee collecting. Lol I had the same issue. I finally duck tapped a red solo cup to my mares by and put paper towel in the cup. It worked


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

That's basically what I've had for two days. She just seems to miss the cup each time! She's doing it on purpose.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually grab a cup, feed them a big bowl of soaked feed, then fill a bucket with water and put hay in it. after they finish the wet feed they eat wet hay. before long they pee and I walk up and grab it right from the stream. keep them stalled and just sit with them. or turn them out but dont go to far from her. The longest ive had to wait was 2 hrs. But heck it was quality time!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried that too but she didn't pee and I wasn't sitting out in the snow any longer lol


----------



## Chilam (Jan 18, 2015)

I have taken half of a soda bottle or some another small "bucket" enouhgh, pushed holes on upper part of it and tied it to mares blanket so when she pees, pee falls in to thet bucket. So SMALL can, so mare doesn´t scare it or get hurt. Balnket for ½-2 hours, visiting every now and then checkin if you already have pee. easy and very working way to get what you want. Worked every time and fast.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeo. Been doing that for two days


----------



## Bonny (Jan 18, 2015)

i have frie3nds that tape ( clear present type) papertowels to the mare. put the papertowels (3) folded right on the vulva, take the tape and tape around to the side of the horse. after she pees ring out the paper towels.Tape come off easily.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 18, 2015)

Tried a sanity towel today and she had peed but it was too absorbent lol

Not trying again until Tuesday now - need a day off!


----------



## Chilam (Jan 19, 2015)

> http://weefoalchecker.co.nz/order.html


Good way to get pee from mare. I have used this with all my mares.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 19, 2015)

Yep, did that. For two days.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 20, 2015)

Not a sanitary pad, just a tampon, not so absorbant.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll try that one next


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

Just flipping typical.

Got a sample and followed the instructions and after a good 5 mins the urine still had not absorbed or started moving so the test didn't work. I don't know if it was too thick or what but basically a ruined test.

So I put the remaining urine from the pipette directly onto the panel and it showed just one red line at the c lol but I'm not taking this as an accurate test.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

Wee foal very helpful though. Super company.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 23, 2015)

Wish I had seen this before, it happens quite often. If you just take a sewing needle and poke at the sample well at tiny bit it gives the fluid a place to start and then the pee flows properly. I do it all the time if the liquid wont flow. Hope they are sending you a new one but remember this hint just in case.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

I did prod it a few times with the pipette lol but thanks. I have one left and they have refunded me the faulty one. If this one doesn't work ill be getting vet.

This is the first test (as i said, i did it by pee on the window so its not being counted really and the line is not near the C so more likely to be neg, and the other line hasn't worked but i also took it apart and may have put it back together wrong, but the line is bang on the C if placed the other way, where as here is it as close to T )


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

Here is how it looks if the paper is placed the other way inside, lol. Don't worry i'm not a crazy person who would draw a red line on a test then run out and kipnap. I'm still pretty sure shes not pregnant.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 23, 2015)

Keep us posted I'm thinking that if you read that test above like it was done right, it seems to be a negative result as there are two line either way. Very interested to see what the second test says.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

It depends how light a ghost line can be. By the instructions it should be more clearly negative, ya know? In real life the second line is not noticeable though (can be my eyes).

on hour 7 of pee watch lol


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

Been watching for pee since 4PM (its now 1AM)

Im done with this pee test thing. DONE.

Vet next week.


----------



##  (Jan 23, 2015)

I've never used the test, so no good at interpreting them. But as I just wrote on the other thread, since we're almost in the sprung, she should let us know soon by either coming into heat of growing her belly. Here's another thread where I'll be praying for a growing belly!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 23, 2015)

The vet has scanned her internally before, he felt she was large enough and he got to see her ovaries. I just felt she got too stressed to do it early on which is why shes not been to the vet (had a nose bleed twice after travelling when potentially preg)

im selling the remaining wee test, and going to vet. i cant stand the uncertainty its really annoying me.


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

We'll be waiting to hear the results and hoping for a positive for you (and us....LOL)


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

I am having the same issues with the wee foal 120......and my mare should be at the least we believe 6 months...but the test said negative...the 38 we did was positive....so we ahve thought she was.....did a 120 just to be sure...(she has not came into heat since june 27th)....but it was negative...bummed to the max...but not really believing the test either....


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for the posting the pic twice lol i didnt think it did.....Also...I know her collar (which is an entirely different topic on it own lol) looks tight in this pic but its not .....Fingers crossed that your baby is gonna have a baby for you...actually fingers crossed for us both....


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 25, 2015)

She looks the same shape as mine (and both look nothing like others do at this stage) so fingers crossed but don't get hopes up




glad someone else is in my shoes!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry folks, no go this time.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my girls (maiden) is not showing much change either. I just think she looks a little bit rounder. Have you tried feeling her belly when she eats? The baby is active at that time


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 27, 2015)

Vet scanned no.


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh we were posting at the same time. So the vet scanned and said not pregnant?


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Wishing you the best of luck for your next season. If I had some good emogis I'd put some up, but all I have are the basics. At least the vet was able to give you a clear and deffinate answer. Mine told me its not worth the money..he didn't even want to bother with blood tests.


----------



##  (Jan 28, 2015)

We'll just look forward to seeing her "prepare" for next season!! We'll enjoy seeing more and hearing about her breeding sessions!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear she isnt....


----------

